# New Setup And Best Buddies For Life....



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

sweet pair.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lol they look cute together


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

I would be worried that an oscar of that size will bully and kill your clown.  I would keep an eye on them for sure.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice couple-o-fish









They're both similar size... I'm sure they'll get along very well.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Watch out for bullying but other than that looking good









CK can get really big though upwards of 24" easily


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks guys.....but I m in trouble,cant find the proper food for clown...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

lorteti hr said:


> thanks guys.....but I m in trouble,cant find the proper food for clown...


25 goldfish, once per week







seriously though they CAN be very stubborn and only accept live.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

primetime3wise said:


> thanks guys.....but I m in trouble,cant find the proper food for clown...


25 goldfish, once per week







seriously though they CAN be very stubborn and only accept live.
[/quote]
thanks man...don t know about 25 but I will try with 10 tomorrow...clown is still small(15cm)


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

or at that size they love rosy red (minnows), or guppies. i thought you meant you couldn't get them to eat anything, which is why i chimed in.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

no problem mate...thanks for the help..I will try something today...waiting for my pet shop to open....


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

That Oscar will attack any live food in seconds!!!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> That Oscar will attack any live food in seconds!!!


yeah...I throw 10 guppy in and guess who eat them all....


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

they are not best buddies anymore...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

what happened?


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Smoke said:


> what happened?


o nothing to worried about...I just had to move clown from that tank because oscar was trying to destroy his cave to get to him..
I think my oscar just wanted to talk with clown about mortgage...
o yeah and evil dead rullz man.....


----------

